# Recommend me a router with strong wireless signal



## Fatal1ty39 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi

my friend asked me to recommend him a wireless router that has a strong signal.his budget is €100.he wants  it cover the house and he also wants to have a good signal in his basement
so can you guys a router so i can tell him about it.


Many thanks


----------



## Jetster (Sep 24, 2012)

ASUS EA-N66 
or
Cisco E4200
http://homestore.cisco.com/en-us/Ro...-router_stcVVproductId133604734VVviewprod.htm

or
Netgear WNDR3800 N600 
NETGEAR WNDR3700

Read the reviews here

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-reviews


----------



## solofly (Sep 28, 2012)

My Linksys E4200 V1 broke down after 14 months of use. I wouldn't recommend it. (tho my E3000 and 610N still work fine) Go for the Asus... (Trendnet or Netgear would be my second choice)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

Just get a wireless router of your preference speed and upgrade the antennas


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Anything with Wireless-N, movable antennae, and capable of running DD-WRT.  Something that offers external anennas is very helpful.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 28, 2012)

I've installed the D-Link Dir-655 in half a dozen homes and have never had one come back.  I use one in my own home as well.  I've had Ruko, Ooma, and half a dozen pc's running through it for the last year without a hitch.

I did install the unit in one home that is 'very' long and they're only get 3-4 bars in the back bedrooms, so if anyone has good ideas on some better antennas that are compatible, I'm a willing listener. 

The Dir-655 is not dual band though...if I'm recalling correctly.  Refurbs are 44.99 and the regular units are on sale at the Egg for 59.99.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 28, 2012)

Liquid Cool said:


> I've installed the D-Link Dir-655 in half a dozen homes and have never had one come back.  I use one in my own home as well.  I've had Ruko, Ooma, and half a dozen pc's running through it for the last year without a hitch.
> 
> I did install the unit in one home that is 'very' long and they're only get 3-4 bars in the back bedrooms, so if anyone has good ideas on some better antennas that are compatible, I'm a willing listener.
> 
> ...




My first choice too - My DIR-655 never let me down and has one of the best signal range in that class


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 28, 2012)

most NETGEARs will run DDWRT and mine has been really good with good range... I recommend them.


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Sep 28, 2012)

i will check the D-link DIR-655.he does have a tp-link router which covers his home just fine but its the basement that doesn't get a good coverage usually between 1-2 bars max and it always disconnects.

brandonwh64 what brand of antenna do you recommend getting.


----------

